# Moving from Texas To Thailand



## paymking

t Thailand seems more ideal Looking in the Phuket area. 
We want to open or buy an existing charter boat tourist business or Boating ie water taxi - sunset cruise charter - fishing etc and. Boat repair shop being around and on water and boats has been our life and we're ready to turn our hard work to our dream of Thailand. 
i'm studying the thaivisa and many do's and don't's 
want some personal imput on making the plunge. 
can we bring our Pomeranian? do they quarantine? 
-- I've have boat business here for 20 years now i'm 54 yrs 
And husband avionics mechanic with American Airlines for 32 years he's 60 years old


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Welcome*



Texas2Thailand said:


> t Thailand seems more ideal Looking in the Phuket area.
> We want to open or buy an existing charter boat tourist business or Boating ie water taxi - sunset cruise charter - fishing etc and. Boat repair shop being around and on water and boats has been our life and we're ready to turn our hard work to our dream of Thailand.
> i'm studying the thaivisa and many do's and don't's
> want some personal imput on making the plunge.
> can we bring our Pomeranian? do they quarantine?
> -- I've have boat business here for 20 years now i'm 54 yrs
> And husband avionics mechanic with American Airlines for 32 years he's 60 years old


Hi *Texas To Thailand,* and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you are about ready to make a pretty good move.

The Thailand page is a bit slow but you should get some replies with some helpful ideas.



Regards

Jet Lag--Philippines


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

I retired to Kamala, 6km north of Patong, six years ago. I don't think the restrictions of pets is very severe, but, there are specific steps
Let me know some of your other questions.


----------



## paymking

*Moving from Texas To US VIRGIN ISLANDS*

Pros & Cons??


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Guess you didn't come to Thailand.


----------

